# Good Day at the GMR..



## IcanCATCHemALL (Jun 13, 2008)

Hit the GMR earlier today before the storms came through and was catching alot of small mouth and channels about 6 small mouth missed like 8 or 9 i was flipping a tube and there was alot of current so kinda hard to feel the bites but me and my buddy caught prolly 8 or 9 catfish most of them little under a pound but still fun to catch and 3 that were a little bigger with the biggest about 5lbs. caught with night crawlers. I also caught my PB smallie today not sure how much it weighed or how long it was. All in all a good day on the river.....


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Wonderful fish, congrats on your new PB!

It may just be the camera angle, but the mouth looks a little phosphorous deformed. I forget the technical jargon, however, it doesn't appear to hinder her ability to eat!

Whadda ya say folks?...18 -19 inches?...2 3/4 - 3 pouinds?

Regardless, great picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

That is a different looking small mouth. Heck of a nice catch. Tubes in the current, huh? That's interesting.


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

nice smallmouth


----------



## SOSmith (Mar 21, 2008)

Awsome catch for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

Very nice! Looks to be at least 18-19 in.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I agree...nice fish...pushing 18".

not sure what is so interesting about tubes in current though....lol Sounds like a smart tactic to me, use it all the time


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Another sweet gmr smallie! Nice! TC1


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

LMRsmallmouth said:


> I agree...nice fish...pushing 18".
> 
> not sure what is so interesting about tubes in current though....lol Sounds like a smart tactic to me, use it all the time


I don't know why I haven't ever thought of a tube as a fast water lure. I use leadheads with twisters all the time, so why not a tube? I've never used them much anywhere, come to think of it. They sit in the tackle box until they're all stuck together. I've been reading about the successes with tubes lately, so I'll be experimenting some more.

I am hereby educated


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Very nice smallmouth, I would be thrilled to catch that.


----------



## B1gDaddyT (May 19, 2006)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## newbreed (May 4, 2004)

That's a great pic as well. Congrats bro.


----------



## jmlfisher (Jun 17, 2008)

Good job thats a nice catch


----------



## river rat (Feb 7, 2006)

Great looking smallie bud... Tubes are my absolute favorite for smallies in any kind of water.


----------



## Narniafisher (Jun 24, 2008)

What do tubes look like im sort of a begginer on small mouth, and what colors work good.


----------



## IcanCATCHemALL (Jun 13, 2008)

they look like a little octopus and i do fairly well with green pumpkin and white


----------



## newbreed (May 4, 2004)

Dark Green ... sometmes called Pumpkin Green or Roadkill .....

Here's where I get my tubes from:
http://www.baneybaits.com/


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

Hit the River this morning for about 4 hours, just north of Middletown where Twin Creek merges into the river. 

Had NO Luck at all with tubes. Just can't seem to get them to work. Tried 5 different colors, PUMPKINSEED, BLACK/NEON/RED FLAKE, WATERMELON/RED FLAKE, PUKE, & PURPLE CRAW. 

BUT,
I did Tear it Up with a Rebel Wee Crayfish crankbait. had about 20 smallies, smallest being about 8" to the largest being about 15". Only activity was right as the 2 water ways merged.

This is my 3rd time out trying to use tubes and have yet to have any luck with them. Is there Any tricks or tips to using tubes???


----------



## Narniafisher (Jun 24, 2008)

What style and color jigs are working well now?


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

great looking fish. looking at the background of the pic I'm pretty sure I know exactly where your fishing. its an awesome spot and I never been skuned there before there are a lot of good fish in that hole. great for smallies during the day and great for cats at night although I would never go there by myself at night!! I think th biggest smallie I've pulled out of there was right around 17 inches. and Iv'e caught saugers up to 4 pounds+ this year there. congrats on the catch! has some great color too!


----------

